# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Πετσόπ που σκοτώνει

## Flifliki

Πρόσφατα πέρναγα από κεντρικό δρόμο της περιοχής μου κ είδα ότι άνοιξε ένα πετσοπ μόνο για πτηνά. Χάρηκα κ σκέφτηκα θα ρχομαι να ψωνίζω. Η χαρά  μου όμως δεν κράτησε πολύ. Είχε πολλά πουλάκια στη βιτρίνα τα οποία τα περισσότερα δεν φαίνονταν στην καλύτερη κατάσταση. Ανάμεσα τους διέκρινα ένα peachfaced λοβακι το οποίο ήταν πεσμένο με το κεφαλάκι προς τα εμένα κ φαινόταν να αναπνέει με δυσκολία. Έψαξα τριγύρω μήπως είχε γραμμένο κανένα τηλέφωνο πουθενά να πάρω τον ιδιοκτήτη αλλά τζίφος. Γύρισα στο πουλάκι που δυστυχώς ψυχοραγουσε κ μετά από λίγο άφησε την τελευταία του πνοή μπροστά μου... Πέρασα την επόμενη μέρα που ήταν ανοιχτά κ μπήκα μέσα. Η ατμόσφαιρα αποπνικτική. Είπα στη γυναίκα εκεί με τρόπο για το πουλάκι κ δεν το δέχτηκε, είπε ότι κοιμόταν.. Το σημείο που είναι το μαγαζί το χτυπάει ο ήλιος κάποιες ώρες κ όλα τα πουλάκια σχεδόν είναι στη τζαμαρία, κοινώς ότι χειρότερο. Χτες που πέρασα πάλι είδα κ δύο φουσκωμένα κοκατιλακια.. Ειδικά το ένα φαινόταν χάλια.. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι γι αυτό; Υπάρχει κάποια οργάνωση ν ασχοληθεί;

----------


## Μάρθα

Πολύ κρίμα!!Πολλά από αυτά τα μαγαζιά το κάνουν αυτό! αφήνουν εκτεθειμένα τα πουλιά στον ήλιο. Άλλα, έχουν κάποια προστατευτικά, σαν κουρτίνες να το πω, που τα κατεβάζουν την ώρα που χτυπάει τη βιτρίνα ο ήλιος. Όντως, αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι, καλό θα ήταν, αν και θεωρώ ότι δύσκολα βγάζεις άκρη με αυτούς!

----------


## jk21

Οσο τα πουλια ειναι εμπορευμα , δεν προκειται κατι να αλλαξει , απο ανθρωπους που τα βλεπουν σαν εμπορευμα και μονο . Αν πεθανουν , τα αντικαθιστα απο οτι ξερω δωρεαν , ειτε ο εισαγωγεας ειτε ο εκτροφεας .Για να αλλαξει κατι , πρεπει να αλλαξουν οχι μονο αυτοι αλλα και οι εκτροφεις και οι χομπιστες που τα αγοραζουν .Να βλεπουν τα πουλια διαφορετικα . Οι ευαισθησιες που καλλιεργουνται εδω μεσα , ειναι η απολυτη μειοψηφια σαν ιδεες ευρυτερα στον τοπο μας .Δεν προκειται να αλλαξει κατι αν αυτες δεν εμποτισθουν , φυτευτουν , καρπισουν σε πολυ μεγαλυτερες μαζες .Δεν υπαρχει κατα τη γνωμη μου τετοια ελπιδα .Τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνουν τα πραγματα αυτη τη στιγμη .Οταν ο χωρος αυτος εδειξε να γιγαντωνεται , σαν αλλο << χρηματιστηριο >> συντομα ηρθε η << διορθωση >> προς τα κατω και  εδειξε οτι σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν αυτοι που βλεπουν τα πραγματα διαφορετικα και ρομαντικα  , αλλα ειναι λιγοι . Ο κοσμος δεν ειναι διαφορετικος απ τους πετσοπαδες . Aνοιξες ενα θεμα που αν ψαξω πισω , θα βρω αντιστοιχα του ενα σωρο . Αν νεα παιδια που ανδροθηκανε εδω μεσα και ειναι πια εκτροφεις σε συλλογους , προτιμησανε το ρολο του εμπορου και εχουν εξαφανισθει , αν καθε τοσο εχουμε να θυμομαστε κομητες που μπηκαν για να σωσουν το πουλακι τους (μεχρι τοτε ξερανε το φορουμ αλλα δεν βρισκανε το λογο ) και οταν σε καποιους απο αυτους , αυτο εγινε πραγματικοτητα και η πλειοψηφια τους εξαφανισθηκε οπως εμφανισθηκε , αν ενα σωρο μελη εχουν γινει κατοχοι πουλιων που δωρισθηκανε εδω μεσα (καποιοι και πανακριβων ) και μετα χαθηκανε , τοτε γιατι οι πραγματικοι εμποροι που πληρωνουν και φορους στην εφορια , ζηταμε να ειναι καλυτεροι ; Οχι οι ιδιοι θα ειναι και μετα απο 10 χρονια .Εμεις δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουμε αλλα αυτοι θα υπαρχουν και τα πουλια θα συνεχισουν αβοηθητα να πεθαινουν . Να τους σταματησει ποιο ; το κρατος  ; το αλλο ανεκδοτο με τον Τοτο  το ξερουμε; Αντε να παμε το υγειονομικο ... αντε και τα δασαρχειο .... μετα απο ενα μηνα τα ιδια θα εχουμε ... μηπως σταματησανε οι εμποροι ξοβεργων να διαλαλουν την πραματεια τους στο fb  ; μηπως δεν γινανε πρωην αρπαγες φωλιων , αυτοδιαφημιζομενοι εκτροφεις ιθαγενων και μαλιστα εγκεγραμμενοι σε συλλογους ; μηπως δεν οργιαζει το εμποριο πιασμενων στο Σχιστο, οταν με την μια εφοδο το χρονο δεν σταματα τιποτα , γιατι δεν προκειται να σταματησει αν οι οργανωμενοι των συλλογων δεν ειναι καθε κυριακη εκει να το σταματουν και οχι να κανουν κριτικη στην οποια φιλοζωικη παει μονο μια φορα , ενω αρκετοι απο αυτους πανε πιο συχνα ... αλλα για να ψωνισουν ... Ποιος να το αλλαξει ; 

Τιποτα δεν αλλαζει και η μεγαλυτερη χαρα μου θα ειναι οταν καποιοι αποδειξουν οτι λεω μπαρουφες  ...

----------


## Flifliki

Το χειρότερο πάντως είναι η άγνοια. Κ εγώ δεν είχα ιδέα για πολλά πράγματα μέχρι που μπήκα εδώ και βρίσκω πάντα κάτι καινούργιο για μένα  να διαβάσω. Ήλπιζα τουλάχιστον κάποιες φιλοζωικες μήπως μπορούν να κάνουν συστάσεις. Ξέρω ότι στη χώρα που ζούμε δεν μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε σε πολλά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Δυστηχως και σε φιλοζωικη να το πεις αντε να το κλεισει για 2-3 μερες, μετα μπορει να το ξανανοιξει σε αλλο ονομα ΑΦΜ κλπ οποτε δεν κανεις κατι.να μου πεις μια προσπαθεια δεν βλαπτει, σωστο. αμα κανεις τιποτς και εγω μεσα να ξερεις

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Η κατασταση δεν αλλαζει γιατι ειναι θεμα παιδειας,θα πρεπει να αλλαξει η νοοτροπια απο το σπιτι του καθενος απο εμας για να υπαρξει προοδος.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οδηγίες για καταγγελία παθητικής κακοποίσης ζώου στην αστυνομία:

https://www.zoosos.gr/odigies-gia-po...kopoiisi-zoou/

----------


## Flifliki

> Οδηγίες για καταγγελία παθητικής κακοποίσης ζώου στην αστυνομία:
> 
> https://www.zoosos.gr/odigies-gia-po...kopoiisi-zoou/


Ευχαριστώ. Το κοιτάω κ εγώ το θέμα μήπως βρω κάποια άκρη. Εδώ λέει για ιδιοκτήτη σε σπίτι αλλά δε χάνω τίποτα να δοκιμάσω με ένα email. Σήμερα λόγω υποχρεώσεων δεν προλαβαίνω αλλά αύριο θα το κοιτάξω κ αν έχω νέα θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## Soulaki

Οι συμθηκες στα περισσοτερα πετ σοπ, δυστηχως ειναι ελεεινες.....Εγω δυο καναρινακια, πηρα , το ενα το εχασα ξαφνικα, και το αλλο, ολο θεματα καθε τρεις και λιγο εχει......δεν ειναι να εμπιστευεσαι.......
Αν δεν ειναι ο αλλος, εκτροφεας, και να κανει με αγαπη και σεβασμο, εκτροφη....σωθηκες......
Δυστηχως σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, δεν μπορεις να κανεις, πολλα......
Αν ο αλλος κοιταει μονο το χρημα.........εγω λυπαμαι, τα καημενα τα ζωντανα.....αυτα την πληρωνουν....

Εδω δικοι σου ανθρωποι......πχ, στο εξοχικο μας, ο πεθερος μου, καθε χρονο, γκρεμιζει την χελιδονοφωλια, για να μην λερωνουν τα πουλια τα πλακακια.......τι να πεις.......ηρθα και ειδα παλι φετος τα ιδια.........
Τα χελιδονια, ξαναρχονται, και δεν μας φοβουνται.....εμενα δηλαδη........πολυ στεναχωριεμαι.
Σαν να μου ζητουν τον λογο, νιωθω.
Κανουν κυκλους στα απομειναρια της φωλιας στον τοιχο......και φευγουν.
Δεν μπορω, να βλεπω και να διαβαζω τετοια πραγματα.......
Ντροπη, εχω να πω μονο, σε ολους τους.

----------


## mariann@

Δυστυχώς όσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αγοραζουν πουλιά από αυτά τα μέρη τόσο η κατάσταση θα διαιωνίζεται. Όπως πολύ σωστά προαναφέρθηκε είναι καθαρά θέμα παιδειας και τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει εάν δεν μάθουμε να σεβόμαστε τη ζωή όλων των πλασμάτων με τα οποία πρέπει και είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να συμβιώνουμε αρμονικά. Τις προάλλες ήμουν στην παραλία και ένας παππούς έβγαλε από τη θάλασσα ένα μωρό χταπόδι (τα πλοκάμια του ήταν όσο τα δάχτυλα μου), για να παίξουν τα εγγόνια του, τα οποία το βασάνισαν μέχρι που πέθανε και λίγο πριν φύγουν έβγαλε και ένα καβούρι για να το πάρει σπίτι, τον σταμάτησα λοιπόν και του ζήτησα ευγενικά να μου το δώσει να το πάω πίσω στη θάλασσα και μου απάντησε ότι το ήθελε για να παίξουν τα μικρά!!!! Πώς στο καλό θα παίξουν με ένα καβούρι;;;;  Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι τι παιδεία παίρνουν αυτά τα παιδιά από την οικογένεια τους και πώς περιμενουμε να διαφοροποιηθεί η κατάσταση όταν υπάρχουν τέτοια περιστατικα.; οταν μαθαίνουμε στα παιδιά μας ότι το σκυλάκι, γατάκι, πουλακι,κ.ο.κ υπάρχουν μόνο για τη δική μας διασκέδαση και ψυχαγωγία και εμείς δεν έχουμε καμία υποχρέωση απέναντι σ' αυτά τα πλάσματα.;  Συμμερίζομαι λοιπόν την απαισιοδοξία του κυρίου Δημήτρη, δυστυχώς σα λαός είμαστε πολύ πίσω όσον αφορά την ευαισθητοποίηση σε τέτοια θέματα. Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα και να μην ξέφυγα πολύ από το θέμα!!

----------


## jk21

Τα πουλια στα πετ σοπ , δεν γεννιουνται εκει .Ειτε ζουνε παρομοια σε εκτροφεια μεχρι να πανε εκει (εχετε παει σε αρκετα εκτροφεια και ειστε σιγουροι οτι εχουν την εικονα που συνηθως αναρτουνε οταν βγαζουν φωτο στα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης , αμεσως  μετα απο καθαριοτητα ; ) ειτε πουλιουνται (και μαλιστα χωρις φορολογικο ελεγχο συνηθως και χωρις ιατρικο επισης ) παρανομα συνηθως στους πετσοπαδες απ τους εκτροφεις , γνωριζοντας οι τελευταιοι πολυ καλα τη συνεχεια .Μην ειστε παντως σιγουρα οτι στα εκτροφεια ακομα και ξακουστων εκτροφεων , ολα κυλανε παντα ροδινα  ...  

Η αλλαγη ορνιθοκουλτουρας δεν ξεκινα και τελειωνει στα πετ σοπ αλλα αφορα το συνολο πετσοπαδων , εκτροφεων , χομπιστων αρκετων ζευγαριων , μεμονωμενου κατοχου .

----------


## Soulaki

Ολα ξεκινουν, οπως πολυ καλα ειπε και η Μαριαννα, απο την παιδεια που παιρνει κανεις απο το σπιτι του.......

----------


## Flifliki

Όπου κ να απευθυνθώ (αστυνομία, φιλοζωικη) θέλουν φωτογραφίες.. Ναι, δεν σκέφτηκα να βγάλω φωτογραφία το πουλάκι που ψυχοραγουσε... Δεν περνάω από κει κάθε μέρα, δεν είναι κ δίπλα αλλά θα πρέπει να έχω φωτογραφική παραμάσχαλα.. Δηλαδή έχουν τρόπους να σε κάνουν να τα παρατήσεις, απλά. Δεν το αφήνω αλλά αυτό που θέλουν θα πάρει χρόνο  κ μέχρι τότε; ..

----------


## IscarioTis

Μεχρι τοτε Ολυμπια θα εχουν αλλαξει πολλα πτηνα, και οτι αλλο εχουν μεσα στο καταστημα απο κατοικιδια εννοω, δυστηχως ετσι ειναι οπως τα λενε τα παιδια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

> Όπου κ να απευθυνθώ (αστυνομία, φιλοζωικη) θέλουν φωτογραφίες.. Ναι, δεν σκέφτηκα να βγάλω φωτογραφία το πουλάκι που ψυχοραγουσε... Δεν περνάω από κει κάθε μέρα, δεν είναι κ δίπλα αλλά θα πρέπει να έχω φωτογραφική παραμάσχαλα.. Δηλαδή έχουν τρόπους να σε κάνουν να τα παρατήσεις, απλά. Δεν το αφήνω αλλά αυτό που θέλουν θα πάρει χρόνο  κ μέχρι τότε; ..


Δε χρειαζεται να κρατας φωτογραφικη παραμασχαλα. Κινητο δεν εχεις; Πλεον ολα τα κινητα εχουν φωτογραφικη. Αν ξαναπερασεις απο κει και δεις κατι παρομοιο βγαλε το κινητο σου και τραβα το φωτογραφια.

----------


## Flifliki

> Δε χρειαζεται να κρατας φωτογραφικη παραμασχαλα. Κινητο δεν εχεις; Πλεον ολα τα κινητα εχουν φωτογραφικη. Αν ξαναπερασεις απο κει και δεις κατι παρομοιο βγαλε το κινητο σου και τραβα το φωτογραφια.


Εχω βρε, να τονίσω το πόσο τραγικοί είναι ήθελα. Κ ότι δε σκέφτηκα να κάνω τον φωτογράφο στα ζωάκια που υποφέρουν.

----------


## LokiDad

Δυστυχώς ακόμα και σε "καλά" pet shop η κατάσταση είναι αυτή. Πριν 2-3 μέρες πέρασα να πάρω τροφή για τον σκύλο μου και είπα να χαζέψω τα πουλιά πίσω όπως έκανα και πιο παλιά. Τώρα όμως τα πράγματα είχαν αλλάξει γιατί ήξερα τι να προσέξω και δεν ήταν απλά πουλιά με όμορφα χρώματα. Είδα καναρίνια στο δάπεδο σκυμμένα, ζεμπράκι ολομόναχο, κοκατίλ με λέπια να πέφτουν από τα πόδια... Παλιά θα έφευγα χαρούμενος, τώρα έφυγα λυπημένος. Σε κανένα πλάσμα δεν αξίζει να ζει έτσι

----------


## Flifliki

> Δυστυχώς ακόμα και σε "καλά" pet shop η κατάσταση είναι αυτή. Πριν 2-3 μέρες πέρασα να πάρω τροφή για τον σκύλο μου και είπα να χαζέψω τα πουλιά πίσω όπως έκανα και πιο παλιά. Τώρα όμως τα πράγματα είχαν αλλάξει γιατί ήξερα τι να προσέξω και δεν ήταν απλά πουλιά με όμορφα χρώματα. Είδα καναρίνια στο δάπεδο σκυμμένα, ζεμπράκι ολομόναχο, κοκατίλ με λέπια να πέφτουν από τα πόδια... Παλιά θα έφευγα χαρούμενος, τώρα έφυγα λυπημένος. Σε κανένα πλάσμα δεν αξίζει να ζει έτσι


Άστα να πάνε.. Η λοβακια που έχουν γίνει ζευγαράκια κ τα χωρίζουν για να τα πουλήσουν ξεχωριστά. Πολύ πίκρα.. Κανονικά δεν θα πρεπε να επιτρέπεται το εμπόριο ζώων αλλά να που οι περισσότεροι, χωρίς να ξέρουμε έτσι ξεκινήσαμε, αγοράζοντας από πετσοπ..

----------


## LokiDad

Προσπαθώ να στηρίζω μαγαζιά που δεν κάνουν εμπόριο, δυστυχώς με αυτό που είδα μάλλον δεν θα ξαναπατήσω εκεί. Δεν είναι μόνο άδικο και κρίμα για τα πουλιά, είναι και απαράδεκτο για τον άνθρωπο που δεν ξερει θα αγοράσει από εκεί και θα του δώσουν πουλί άρρωστο η σε ακατάλληλο κλουβί η λάθος συμβουλές. Το τραγικό είναι πως το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί έχει ολόκληρο ενημερωτικό βιβλιαράκι για τα ενυδρεία αλλά ούτε σελίδα για τα πτηνά...

----------


## Esmi

Εδώ πηγαίνεις σε κτηνιάτρους που έχουν μαζί και μαγαζί δίπλα και δεν τα έχουν σε καλή κατάσταση και κατ' επέκταση σε εκτίμηση, πόσο μάλλον οι πετσοπαδες... Ίσως είναι αρκετά υποτιμημένα τα πτηνά σαν ζώα σε σχέση με άλλα οικόσιτα είδη, όπως τα ψάρια, τα σε σκυλιά, οι γάτες... Εγώ δηλαδή το παρατηρώ ιδιαίτερα στην καθημερινότητα μου.. :/

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Συμφωνω με την Ερασμια......ολα,παιδια θυσιαζονται, στον βωμο του χρηματος πια.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δεν νομίζω πως τα σκυλάκια η τα γατάκια είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα στα πετ σοπ. Όλα είναι από puppie miles που ζουν σε άθλια κατάσταση όπως και τα πτηνά. Τα περισσότερα πετ σοπ έτσι λειτουργούν δυστυχώς και ακόμα και με μήνυση δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα. Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα..

----------

